# Free Camping, No Day-use Fees... How Cool Is That?



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

*I ran across this article today. I figured with all of the people in the PNW, this info might be handy for the weekend. Too good of a deal not to pass up on if you don't have to.*



> This is a press release courtesy of the Oregon Parks and Recreation Department
> 
> June 7 is State Parks Day, National Trails Day and a part of Free Fishing Weekend in Oregon. It also is the only Saturday of the year when state park visitors can camp for free and not have to pay a fee at any day-use area.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is cool...too bad I'm only home for 24hrs this week...then back on a plane on Sunday morning.

Are you taking advantage of this?


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Nah... more or less just a PSA!


----------

